# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  ACERTA PERU_CURSO DE ACTUALIZACION_INTERPRETACION NORMA GLOBALGAP VERSION 5 _CASMA_22 DE OCTUBRE

## AcertaPERU

Buenos días,   Todos los que trabajamos en el rubro* AGRO sabemos que las certificaciones y normas se actualizan constantemente. 
Es por ello que mediante el apoyo de la Municipalidad de Casma, ACERTA PERU, entidad de auditoría y certificación especializada en el sector agroalimentario, realizará:  Curso de Actualización Interpretación de la norma GlobalGap versión 5.0
· Fecha: JUEVES 22 de OCTUBRE 2015
· Hora: 4:00 pm a 9:00 pm
· Lugar: CASMA - Auditorio del Municipio.
· Expositor: : Elmer Zevallos Minchola
Auditor LIDER TRAIN THE TRAINERS GlobalGAP ver 5
· Inversión: S/. 150 + IGV
Tarifa corporativa 10% desc. (3 a más personas)   Informes e Inscripciones:
Jimmy Camero Centeno / Gianna Ceccarelli
Área Comercial / Capacitaciones ACERTA comercial_peru@acerta-cert.com / capacitacion.peru@acerta-cert.com
Teléfono : RPM #958834379 RPC 965724376 
Facebook: Acerta PERU 
Cabe mencionar que Acerta PERU es una de las dos únicas empresas peruanas que pudo estar presente en la capacitación de la actualización en Chile y pudo obtener los conocimientos necesarios para entregárselo a sus clientes. 
Adjunto así mismo, el flyer del curso y la ficha de inscripción. Ficha de inscripción virtual: http://goo.gl/forms/nY9R4Eyo1p
Espero contar con su participación, y recordar que para crecer hay que estar en una continua innovación. 
Saludos cordiales, 
Gianna Ceccarelli Directora del Centro de Capacitación ACERTA PERU 
Address: Calle Arica Nº125 Oficina 404 Miraflores 
Claro/Rpc: 965724376 / 991897090
RPM: #981924843
Skype : capacitaciones-acertaperu 
Telf.: [COLOR=#00AFFD !important](511) 723-8716 capacitacion.peru@acerta-cert.com 
Facebook: Acerta PERU 
Web Page: www.acerta-cert.com
Oficinas en Europa y Sudamérica: Perú, Colombia, Bolivia y Chile. * Ficha de Inscripción ACERTA - CURSO GLOBALGAP VER 5_ CASMA 22 OCTUBRE 2015.xlsCurso_ACTUALIZACION GLOBALGAP CASMA_ACERTA 2015 22 OCTUBRE.jpgTemas similares: ACERTA PERU_CURSO DE ACTUALIZACION_INTERPRETACION NORMA GLOBALGAP VERSION 5 _CASMA_22 DE OCTUBRE ACERTA PERU_CURSO DE ACTUALIZACION_INTERPRETACION NORMA GLOBALGAP VERSION 5 _CASMA_22 DE OCTUBRE ACERTA PERU_CURSO DE ACTUALIZACION_INTERPRETACION NORMA GLOBALGAP VERSION 5 _CASMA_22 DE OCTUBRE ACERTA PERU_CURSO DE ACTUALIZACION_INTERPRETACION NORMA GLOBALGAP VERSION 5 _ ICA PERU ACERTA PERU_CURSO DE ACTUALIZACION_INTERPRETACION NORMA GLOBALGAP VERSION 5 _ ICA PERU

----------

